# I Know We Have To Have Ads, But......



## Coilystep (May 30, 2015)

Can they catered more to us. For example maybe have more for hair products. Instead of Asian dating sites:


----------



## Kalani (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes, I saw this too and was highly confused!! Like what in the world??!!


----------

